# Loose rear sight



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

So, last week I'm working from the leather on turning targets, and I notice all my shots are going left. What the ...? Since when did I start yanking the trigger? As hard as I tried to press carefully, I kept yanking those shots left. Gave up and went home.

Today, went back to the range, and decided to start off slow fire. At seven yards, I put five shots into one ragged hole -- about six inches left of the bullseye! Looked at the gun and noticed that the rear sight had come loose in its dovetail, and was hanging out the left side. Found a guy with a Leatherman and an Allen head attachment that fit, tightened it up, and now all is well.

But isn't that the pits? If la revolucion had come, or the zombies had attacked, I'd have died wondering why I wasn't hitting what I was aiming at.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Weapons inspection is vital if something odd happens. ;-)


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Had that happen to my Springer.
Happily shootng and all of a sudden I'm off the paper.
Did the pre-shoot inspection and all.
Springer fixed it , no problem a 2 week turn around.

AFS


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I had that happen on my M-19. Took it to the smith and the screw was stripped. Had him check it all out and deep clean it. Runs just find now and right on the target.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

A drop of light grip Locktite after adjusting to proper position will reduce chance of recurrance.

:smt1099


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

AirForceShooter said:


> Had that happen to my Springer.
> Happily shootng and all of a sudden I'm off the paper.
> Did the pre-shoot inspection and all.
> Springer fixed it , no problem a 2 week turn around.
> ...


x2 with my Sig P226. One week turn around....


----------

